# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Asus ROG Keris Wireless im Test: Kompakter und kabelloser Preis-Tipp



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Asus ROG Keris Wireless im Test: Kompakter und kabelloser Preis-Tipp*

					Die ROG Keris Wireless, deren Design relativ kompakt ausfällt, ist Asus' erfolgreiche Antwort auf den Trend zur leichten Gaming-Maus ohne Kabel. Wir haben die nur 79 Gramm wiegende, kompakte und doppelt drahtlose Gaming-Maus getestet und bescheinigen ihr unter anderem ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Asus ROG Keris Wireless im Test: Kompakter und kabelloser Preis-Tipp*


----------

